# Reset Ibook g4 Admin password



## BloodMoney (Jan 16, 2006)

I need to reset the admin password but i dont have the disk, when i start in single user mode i type passwd adminbhs but it dosnt work, i have Tiger can any1 help??


----------



## New2Mac06 (Jan 16, 2006)

YES! my first time being able to help some out in the mac enviorement! 

this happened to me when i was first getting started and didnt know about the cd.

your gonna have to access the terminal via the ROOT user, and run some commands and get to a passwd basically.

heres the link i used, maybe useful to many?!

http://www.intelliot.com/blog/archives/2005/02/15/mac-os-x-password-recovery/


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2006)

You need your disc.  Only other option is to take it to an Apple Authorized Service Center or possibly the Apple Store, or wipe the drive and start over.


----------



## BloodMoney (Jan 16, 2006)

I dont think that will work, ill try something else...


----------

